# Poetry from the streets



## DannyLewis (Dec 15, 2012)

Wrote this when I was riding frieghttrains it is called 

        TTHE HOMELESS CHILD

to look in the face of a homeless child
and see the fear in their eyes
and listen as they pray each night
and hear their hidden cries

to know the pain their little hearts feel
and see the sadness that they show
or see the hunger for love in their eyes
its something you may never know

Just to see them on the streets each day
not knowing just what to do
is all of their life going to be like this
or is it up to me and you

we cant take this as a part of life
and we cant take this very mild
I have saw more hope in all of this world
in the face of a homeless child

     Author Danny Lewis Shropshire on a train bound for nowhere coming from the same place, year? I cant remember I rode so many trains and wrote so many of these and songs I lose track....haha cause I am OLD!!!!


----------



## DannyLewis (Dec 15, 2012)

I let a homeless shelter print this out and sold copies one year but the rights to it are still mine. I have copyrights to all my stuff some where in my safe. I just never done anything with them except that one time.


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 15, 2012)

third word, fourth line should be their not there

homelessness is no fun but it sure builds character for whatever it's worth
money spent on sending bots to mars yet here we are with abandoned people
I think if we want to do stuff like that, fine but let's first get our heads on straight here on Earth
It's like learning how to post-process photos before we have a camera


----------



## DannyLewis (Dec 15, 2012)

Yeah I just threw it up qickly from memory and made a few mistakes. The ones I had Copyrightin are right. Yeah they make a lot of mistakes about other planets and money here has always been misdirected. Makes em look good. So what happens when they move to another planet and people are there too. Will there be another columbus day and say look what we discovered when the original inhabitants are on a reservation labeled as savages. haha you have a good point there.


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 15, 2012)

If people were more willing to help their neighbors to the left and right of them whether rich or poor and we somehow cared about each other more than we do ourselves, perhaps there would be a change for the better.  I suppose we'll just stay stale-mated with our current plights.  If we had accountants take care of our money (let's say we're rich enough to have accountants) and spend it accordingly, what would we do if they kept going out and buying a car to get to a different state?  What if the amount of money they budget for our food is lower than what they spend on cars to get to different states? What if they bought limousines to get to these other states?  Would we not fire them?  In my mind, that is what is happening to our taxes.  They're being grossly misappropriated.  Our stolen money being spent on frivolous items instead of going towards the common good as much as they should.  It is stolen money when they obviously cannot budget correctly and misuse it.  No one in their right mind would voluntarily give money to horrible accountants.  Try to get away with not paying taxes.  Land taxes, income taxes (that's the most ridiculous thing I've written in awhile "income taxes"), goods taxes.  All this money and they wipe their asses with it and ask us for more to cover their spending habits.


----------



## DannyLewis (Dec 15, 2012)

I think it all boils down to Our first mistake: Seperation of church and state. Look where the government and the taxes went to. THen no more ten commandments in the public places courts and such. People getting away with serious crimes like things against children, then no more praying in schools we saw the after affects of that just the other day. A godless society is almost all we have to look forward too, I am not speaking as us as a whole but the majority only mention his name in times of need. They took prayer out of schools then not long afterward the deal in scotland then columbine and it keeps on and on. Greed and power is real important, not good old values and help those out in need. I live on 730.00 a month and help this 10 year old kid out with Sylvan at 300.00 a month from me and the rest from her folks and they are not kin and live about 60 miles from here. (used to be neighbors) but maybe I can keep her from being what society expects and she can be what God expects. It is not **get all you can and can all you get*** If you cant give you shouldnt have! I like the Control Machine....Pink FLoyd done a thing called welcome to the machine. THats what we live in. This could go on forever....We need more people that really care. I look up to Pixmedic and his wife for giving, it isnt something to eat or clothes for a kid but its givin man and thats what we all need to be about.....


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 15, 2012)

I could do a lot more than I do.  I do like helping people when I can however.  I try to remember daily what my grandma used to remind me (I've mentioned this multiple other posts so bear with me): "Keep your chin up".  Those four simple words pushed me through the most difficult of times and will continue to do so until I am no longer participating in this world.  I attempt to mention those four words to others as well in the hopes that they will be just as inspirational as well.


----------

